# Ohio State Highway Patrol released dashcam and bodycam of ETOH driver



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Ohio State Highway Patrol released dashcam and bodycam video on Friday showing a high-speed pursuit between troopers and a woman who was allegedly 'highly intoxicated' on Sunday. OSHP received a call around 5:30 p.m. about a reckless driver on US-62 near Harrisburg. The 911 caller stated the woman, identified as 49-year-old Christina Thornton, driving into oncoming traffic, swerving across the road and almost hitting mailboxes. Dashcam video shows a trooper passing a blue Honda Civic and a vehicle behind the Civic flashing their lights, indicating to the trooper to turn around. The trooper began following the Civic on Yankeetown Pike where Thornton almost drove into a traffic sign. The trooper pulled alongside the Civic and honked his horn, but Thornton sped off. According to court documents, Thornton turned onto Keyes Road where speeds reached 120 mph. Most of the chase was between 65 and 70 mph. After attempting to make Thornton stop by boxing her in on Keyes Road and US-22 near Williamsport, she sped off again. The pursuit continued onto School Street and Church Street before authorities attempted to make another stop after Thornton drove into a yard. Bodycam video shows authorities yelling at Thornton to put her hands up. Court records say the trooper smashed the driver's side window to gain access to her vehicle and noticed Thornton was drinking a Natty Daddy beer. Thornton took off again, but the trooper and a deputy were able to quickly stop her again. Bodycam video shows the trooper telling Thornton to get out of the car. Thornton looked at the trooper and said "no" before the trooper opened the vehicle's door and pulled her out. Court records say the trooper knocked the beer out of Thornton's hand and found more Natty Daddys in the vehicle. Thornton was arrested and taken to a hospital for treatment. Thornton's eyes were bloodshot and glossy and a strong odor of alcohol was coming from Thornton, according to court documents. Throughout the chase, Thornton swerved across the road and hit two unoccupied cars. She is facing charges of operating a vehicle while intoxicated, felony fleeing and eluding in addition to traffic citations. Court records say Thornton has two prior OVI convictions in 2019 and 2021. According to the citation, Thornton refused a blood-alcohol content test.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Well those were some....interesting....pursuit techniques.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Natty Daddy beers should be _*per se *_evidence of OUI.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

There was several times one of them could have slid a stop stick under her tire.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Now I want a double bacon cheese burger and a liter of cola...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Another episode of "Real Stories of Cops Afraid to do Actual Cop Stuff".

They seriously couldn't figure out how to stop her? If only there was some technique that intervened in pursuits... 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Roy Fehler said:


> Natty Daddy beers should be _*per se *_evidence of OUI.


Last week I had to deal with an intoxicated resident in a STATE nursing home, he's prescribed two Natty Daddy's a day ..and he hoards them to drink all at once. Had to explain to my partner that 1 Natty Daddy is the equivalent of about four beers. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Hush said:


> Had to explain to my partner that 1 Natty Daddy is the equivalent of about four beers.


Thanks - saved me from a Google search!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sooty said:


> Thanks - saved me from a Google search!


Natural Light 8% Malt Liquor sold in 25 oz cans.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

I’m just surprised that there still a Crown Vic rolling around in the salt belt


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Hush said:


> Another episode of "Real Stories of Cops Afraid to do Actual Cop Stuff".
> 
> They seriously couldn't figure out how to stop her? If only there was some technique that intervened in pursuits...
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Ohio SP must have recently changed their pursuit policy. If you have a few seconds, search YouTube for Ohio Police chases. They were until recently the wildest crash em up pursuits I ever saw.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Truck said:


> Ohio SP must have recently changed their pursuit policy. If you have a few seconds, search YouTube for Ohio Police chases. They were until recently the wildest crash em up pursuits I ever saw.


You ain't kidding! Allow me to PIT this motorhome as we travel through residential backyards.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

or this one.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Bloodhound said:


> You ain't kidding! Allow me to PIT this motorhome as we travel through residential backyards.


I half expected the K9 to jump out at the end and take a whizz with all that green grass...


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

patrol22 said:


> I’m just surprised that there still a Crown Vic rolling around in the salt belt


That was my first thought. Last model year was 2011.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank God that lunatic didn't kill someone out for a walk. If she got a scrape, the cops would absolutely be held accountable and accused of brutality. Disgraceful how things have gotten.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> You ain't kidding! Allow me to PIT this motorhome as we travel through residential backyards.


My buddy works for the Ohio Highway Patrol, says that is a big ol'winged donut logo on the door, that they can just reach out the window and take a bite!!


----------

